# Big Trout Fishing 12/2016



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

December was a pretty good month for Big Trout Fishing. Had opportunities to fish with some great people.

Holidays always seem to limit the days on the water. But now holidays are over and January is here.

I have open dates in January & February.

Guests: 1 - $350, to 4 - $500

If you're ready for Big Trout Fishing, please give me a call.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------

